# navi sd card update



## Lee Michael (Aug 5, 2015)

Bought a new 2015 Murano in July. Already noticed the navi needs update because not all roads are in the map. Nissan web site says new update will release 9/28/15. 
My question is do I have to buy a new sd card update just a few weeks after buying the car?


----------



## the spike (Sep 28, 2015)

To my knowledge Nissan will send you one once they have it. You should also check with your dealer to see IF they have any updates available yet.


----------



## 15Murano (Sep 19, 2015)

*Nav update*

I sure hope they send one. I would hate to think I spent 40K on a new platinum in August with outdated maps and that they expect me to pay the $149 shown on the Nissan site. Patience!


----------



## Lee Michael (Aug 5, 2015)

Called my salesman at the dealership, was told I would NOT be getting the update for free. Didn't believe him so I emailed nissan support and they also said I would have to pay for the update.


----------



## 15Murano (Sep 19, 2015)

*Nav update*

If so, this will be my last Nissan! If it came out middle of next year, I would expect to pay for it, but on a new model, just purchased, there is no excuse for Nissan to not make it available to current customers free or certainly at a greatly reduced price.


----------



## Lee Michael (Aug 5, 2015)

This is why I have never bought the navi before. Yes, the sceen is nice and easy to use but google maps on phone is always updating. Even Garmin now has lifetime updates. The only reason we got the navi is because if you want leather you must buy navi.
I remember way back when you could pick and choose each option . Nissan knows if you want leather you won't walk away over the price of the navi package.


----------



## 2Bad4u (Apr 19, 2016)

Don't know a single auto manufacture that will provide you a free NAV map upgrade regardless of when you purchased the car and when the next update was available.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

"aftermarket navigation map upgrade price" - Google Search


----------



## lin8810 (Aug 5, 2015)

2Bad4u said:


> Don't know a single auto manufacture that will provide you a free NAV map upgrade regardless of when you purchased the car and when the next update was available.


Mercedes Benz: No-charge navigation map updates for 3 years

Of course MB and Nissan are not the same level, but just purely respond to "a single auto manufacture that will provide you a free NAV map upgrade"


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

lin8810 said:


> Mercedes Benz: No-charge navigation map updates for 3 years
> 
> Of course MB and Nissan are not the same level, but just purely respond to "a single auto manufacture that will provide you a free NAV map upgrade"


I'd think a Nav update costs carmakers nearly $zero. The software development cost is divided by the tens of thousands of copies sold.

Nissan may charge because they can't make enough on other parts, not so with MB.

And a Harley Davidson starter motor may cost 10x that of an aftermarket motor.

If any MBAs out there would like to chime in on auto dealer pricing strategies, be my guest.


----------



## trudiamond (Jul 13, 2017)

*Nissan Navi - Outdated from day 1 + expensive updates*



Lee Michael said:


> This is why I have never bought the navi before. Yes, the sceen is nice and easy to use but google maps on phone is always updating. Even Garmin now has lifetime updates. The only reason we got the navi is because if you want leather you must buy navi.
> I remember way back when you could pick and choose each option . Nissan knows if you want leather you won't walk away over the price of the navi package.


I have the same situation with my 2016 Maxima SR: the navi is included in the leather package. The maps were outdated from the day I got the car, and they want $109 (on "sale") for the 2017 update, which is probably also not the latest. May just use Google maps on my phone going forward. I mean, if Garman now has lifetime updates, Nissan should offer Garman's system. For the price of their more costly vehicles, navi updates should be included.


----------

